# How Do You Get Your Propane Tanks Filled?



## camp2run

Silly question, but how do you get your propane tanks filled? Do you drive the trailer to the store or do you remove the tanks and take them to the store?

I'm asking because on my first trip to refill them on a popup trailer, they wouldn't fill them while still attach to the trailer, they asked me to remove them first (I'm in the land of the no self-serve gas, OR). Besides, I haven't found many locations where the propane fill station would be convenient to a 28' trailer.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Take my tanks to the U-Haul place. They only charge by the amount added to the tank and not a flat rate like many places here do. They will not fill connected if it is a portable tank. they will fill a motorhome tank installed.

I throw my tanks in the car and stop on the way home, really easy, no problems.

good luck


----------



## California Jim

hurricaneplumber said:


> Take my tanks to the U-Haul place. They only charge by the amount added to the tank and not a flat rate like many places here do. They will not fill connected if it is a portable tank. they will fill a motorhome tank installed.
> 
> I throw my tanks in the car and stop on the way home, really easy, no problems.
> 
> good luck


Same here.


----------



## bentpixel

Welcome camp2run,
Sorry the salesperson neglected this detail. Yes, you need to remove the empty tank. Remember to move the switch over lever if you haven't already done so. I put mine on the floor in front of the seat. I place a towel between the tank and the dash and use the seat to keep the tank from moving around. Also, I open a couple of windows for lots of ventilation. I make a one stop trip: get propane and back.

Happy camping,
Scott


----------



## CamperAndy

The only time they will fill them when installed is when they are considered permanent tanks. Yours are portable and must be removed for filling.


----------



## Nathan

Pull them off. They are not to bad to take to have filled. Lifting them back up is more work though


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Another way to stabilize them, is find an old milk crate made of plastic- the tanks slide right in. and are inherently more sturdy than the little bases on those portable tanks. Just remember, those milk crate are not to be used for any purpose than hauling milk, and possesion of those crates is punishable by law.







(just my disclaimer...)


----------



## camp2run

Thanks for the info. I didn't know this was common, but makes perfect sense. Both times, I've bought used trailers (first the popup, then the outback) so everything I've learn is self-taught, with the help of people like you and this forum, of course.


----------



## usmc03

Wow,
I took my to get filled trailer and all. Didn't know about having to remove them. I just made sure to tell them everything was shut off.


----------



## GarethsDad

Most portable tanks are filled by weight 20#,30#,40#, larger stationary tanks are filled by volume. James


----------



## mountainlady56

My dealership has an ajoining KOA, which has propane tank filling. HOWEVER, they had a new guy, in training, last time, and he didn't, apparently, tighten the tank fittings well, and I'm about 1/2 empty on each tank!! Got it done right before Topsail, and I SURELY don't think the fridge used that much gas just on the road for 6 hours TOTAL!!







Got a whiff of gas walking around the OB, and cut them both off.
Darlene


----------



## Thor

I remove mine put the tank in tha car and get them filled just like my BBQ tank.

Thor


----------



## Mgonzo2u

My storage lot has on site propane. The owner allows you to drive your rig up to the refilling station. This is my favorite option.


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Another way to stabilize them, is find an old milk crate made of plastic- the tanks slide right in. and are inherently more sturdy than the little bases on those portable tanks. Just remember, those milk crate are not to be used for any purpose than hauling milk, and possesion of those crates is punishable by law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just my disclaimer...)


Good that 'the Law" practices these untoward uses. You sure don't want to be caught off-gaurd if you were ever to see such an odd thing out there on the beat.....


----------



## cookie9933

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Another way to stabilize them, is find an old milk crate made of plastic- the tanks slide right in. and are inherently more sturdy than the little bases on those portable tanks. Just remember, those milk crate are not to be used for any purpose than hauling milk, and possesion of those crates is punishable by law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just my disclaimer...)


Law abiding folks can buy brand-new milk crates at places like Walmart, without any dairy's markings. That way, no worry about the milk crate police busting you.

Bill


----------



## wolfwood

cookie9933 said:


> ....... buy brand-new milk crates ...... without any dairy's markings.


Where's the fun in that????!!!!! Then you just have a bunch of funky colored, plastic boxes with incomplete walls & base with no lid.......


----------



## Mgonzo2u

TankBuddy Propane Tank Base 
Price $14.99
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000NIXBH8/ref=no...mp;linkCode=asn


----------



## N7OQ

I'm now a expert,







just go camping tell DW you are almost out of gas, DW gives you stink eye,







then remove empty tank drive for an hour buy propane drive for another hour install tank and advise DW she can now cook and have hot water.







The other now empty tank was filled the old fashion way, remove while at home go to U-haul get tank filled.

Propane is a sore subject around here


----------

